# New Canon MP560



## sizzlingbadger (Apr 28, 2010)

I just bought a new Canon MP56' to replace my ageing Epson. I'm really impressed, it was simple to setup and install and prints incredibly well for the money. Its only A4 which suits me fine as anything larger I get done at the lab on their $$$1''''' printers 

Just thought I would share my experience... I'm nearly over the shock of owning a piece of Canon equipment lol!


----------



## Brad Snyder (Apr 28, 2010)

Nik, does it use ICC profiles, or are you just letting the printer manage color?


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm using the icc profiles that were packaged with the driver etc....


----------



## PxlFxr (Apr 29, 2010)

Nik, I picked up that printer recently too, as we were looking for an inexpensive wireless printer. I had no problems getting that set up for both my Mac and my husdand's PC. But I never thought of considering it as a photo printer due to the price! Huh!


----------



## Brad Snyder (Apr 29, 2010)

thanx for the info.


----------



## joannamacintyre (Jan 7, 2011)

just bought one of these printers and i'm trying to configure it and just get the right combination for the photo printing. which icc profile is it you use when printing? any help would be much appreciated/ 

thank you

joanna


----------



## RikkFlohr (Jan 7, 2011)

From Canon's Website

Canon 1111 22 3
ie Canon 560 GL 1

(1) Printer model name

(2) Media type
Each alphabet pair represents its respective Media type.
PR = Photo Paper Pro and Photo Paper Pro II
SP: = Photo Paper Plus Glossy
MP: = Matte Photo Paper
SG: = Photo Paper Plus Semi-gloss
GL: = Photo Paper Plus Glossy II 
PT: = Photo Paper Pro Platinum

Note: If your printer does not support one of the above paper types, the corresponding profile will not be installed. Please see the on-screen manual of your printer for supported paper types.

(3) Print quality
The numbers correspond to the numbers on the print quality slide bar in the [Set Print Quality] dialog box opened from the [Print Quality] tab of the driver. The lower the number, the finer the quality.

The profiles are installed on your system when you run the installation disk.  Make sure you turn off Printer Manages Colors in your Canon dialog.


----------

